# Purina en gastroenteric



## April0481 (Oct 26, 2012)

The vet told my husband and I that our ill boy Rocky is not processing protein from his food. He has been put on purina EN gastroenteric and has been put on prednisone steroid (for two so far) to help him gain weight. It doesn't look like its working to me I can still see his bones. He is looking around for extra food. I am so worried I'm going to lose my boy. 
Has anyone been through this?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would put him on a better food. The nutrition section has tons of info.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like he would be a good candidate for a form of raw be it prey model, dehydrated, freeze dried, air dried or frozen. Any of these are worlds easier for them to process & break down. There is Stella & Chewy's, Natures Variety, Honest Kitchen, ZiwiPeak. There are more but these are my favorites. I would put him on one of these stat. I may start with a freeze dried or frozen Stella & Chewys first (lamb maybe since it'll be more calories being a fattier protien). They gain a lot faster on ZiwiPeak but...I would probably start with something with moisture in it since he's having a hard time breaking down food as it is. 

Good luck...I hope you find something that starts working.


----------



## April0481 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you so much but if he was yours what would you do first?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Exactly what condition does the vet say he has to not be processing his proteins correctly? What tests were done? Was bloodwork pulled? What were his kidney and liver values? I would want an explanation of exactly what is going on with him from the vet.

And I definitely agree with Lisa and Heather that he needs to be on a better food. Check the ingredients on the bag the vet gave you. You will be shocked.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Stella & Chewies. Freeze dried. So easy to prepare. Soak a patty in warm H20 and wait a little bit. Done! I tear mine apart. I give one patty to each chi. I know they are each 60 calories each patty. So you might have to add a really good kibble or give two patties. (California Natural has a limited ingredient line) You could make the kibble soft so his tummy wouldn't have to do that.


----------



## April0481 (Oct 26, 2012)

I had blood work done his liver and kidneys came back good. The fecal test done and blood work done shown no sight of worms, his glucose was normal. I'm taking him to the vet to have him weighed and then off to a shop that carries the Stella & chewies. I hope this helps. I'm going to ask for a copy of his records also.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it possible your dog could be suffering from this disorder? 

Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

I hope you find the cause. I too, like Brodysmom, would be interested what tests were done. Prayers for your little guy!!!!!!!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Exactly what condition does the vet say he has to not be processing his proteins correctly? What tests were done? Was bloodwork pulled? What were his kidney and liver values? I would want an explanation of exactly what is going on with him from the vet.
> 
> And I definitely agree with Lisa and Heather that he needs to be on a better food. Check the ingredients on the bag the vet gave you. You will be shocked.


Totaly agree, get him off the crappy Purina and onto a much better food. Id get a second opion of the condition. Prednisone is for inflamation/ immune system suppressive also it will make the dog vary hungry and more thirsty. Make sure the dog does not take it for long periods of time, side effects can be 
Secondary infections, which the dog is more susceptible to due to the suppressed immune system
Increased thirst and appetite
Fluid retention
Hormonal irregularities, leading to acne, oily skin or dry, flaky skin
Liver damage
Kidney damage
Cardiac arrest
Stomach ulcer
Diabetes
High blood pressure


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

April0481 said:


> I had blood work done his liver and kidneys came back good. The fecal test done and blood work done shown no sight of worms, his glucose was normal. I'm taking him to the vet to have him weighed and then off to a shop that carries the Stella & chewies. I hope this helps. I'm going to ask for a copy of his records also.


Why is he on steroids? Where is the inflammation? Your vet needs to explain to you exactly what is wrong with him.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Barracuda51 said:


> Make sure the dog does not take it for long periods of time,


I don't have much to offer with regards to diet advice as when my dogs are ill I tend to follow my vets recommendations, but I think it's important the OP continue to offer whatever meds her vet prescribed to her dog until he is re-evaluated, not taking the meds could be more dangerous than taking them, none of us here on the internet can really advise or diagnose this little dog, because we are not vets LOL nor are we privy to what sort of care he has been getting. OP please do speak with your vet before discontinuing any treatment don't go against his/her advice based on an internet forum.

I hope you figure out what's wrong with him quickly! good luck.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I also agree that while purina is a terrible food and we aren't sure why he's taking prednisone, you should not change anything without speaking with your vet. There are some serious side effects to abruptly stopping prednisone as well. It should be tapered off slowly. I'm not sure about dogs, but I'm a nurse and abruptly stopping prednisone in people can cause psychosis.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I wasnt implying she stop the meds im just saying ANY top good vet will tell you taking prednisone for long periods of time is not a good thing. :coolwink: Dont miss judge what i have to say its just my 2 cents worth and alot of folks are miss lead these days by vets quick yo give your pet something it might not need or should not take for a long period of time. There is alot of vets out there that are just out for a buck and not the true well being of your pet.. Im not trying to scare anyone nor saying you need to do this or that its just a heads up 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Barracuda51 said:


> I wasnt implying she stop the meds im just saying ANY top good vet will tell you taking prednisone for long periods of time is not a good thing. :coolwink: Dont miss judge what i have to say its just my 2 cents worth and alot of folks are miss lead these days by vets quick yo give your pet something it might not need or should not take for a long period of time. There is alot of vets out there that are just out for a buck and not the true well being of your pet.. Im not trying to scare anyone nor saying you need to do this or that its just a heads up 2 cents worth.


Oh you are very right! I didn't mean that you weren't at all! This is also very good advice.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Purina was a decent food at one time, when it was bought out by Nestle, it degraded badly. 

OP, IMHO, I would get rid of the Purina altogether, go with the previous diet suggested. Call you vet and request an explaintion as to why your little guy was placed on prednisolone. And, previous poster was correct - do not abruptly stop the prednisolone. He will need to be weaned off of it. 

I wonder if the protein he's not processing well could just be replaed with a different protein source. ie: if he's been eating beef (which a lot of dogs and humans have issues with) and change him to chicken or fish or lamb, well, you see what I mean. I have a dog that can not handle beef at all - raw or cooked. She's a fat and sassy thing now that she's on turkey and fish proteins. (She's not a chihuahua, though, but they're all dogs).


----------

